

Ask HN: Which is the best ruby on rails stack? - magicxman

I am working on a rails 3 project and considering to use jruby with tomcat 7 as the app server on top of apache. Is it the best stack for multi-user and concurrent access? Assuming with this config, I can utilize Java threading feature. Is there anything better? Also, it must be cross-platform to run on Windows and Linux.
======
stanislavb
Well, if you choose to go with jruby I suppose you'll face some compatibility
problems related to libraries. Moreover it's not so widely used as the
"standart" ruby. That's why I don't recommend it.

My recommendation is to go with passenger + enterprise-ruby for your servers.
I think this is the most stable/tested stack and it is the easiest to setup.
Then you can use both ApacheHTTPD or Nginx for http-server. Both work very
nice along with passenger. So use the one you fill more comfortable with.

